# iCloud pour Windows 7 obsolète?



## hallucinogen_1024 (10 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

depuis la début de la semaine, j'ai un point d'exclamation sur l'icone iCloud.







Lorsque je clique dessus, un message m'informe de la chose suivante :

"MISE A NIVEAU REQUISE
iCloud pour Windows doit être mis à niveau pour pouvoir continuer à synchroniser des documents dans iCloud Drive. Télécharger la dernière version."






Lorsque je clique dessus, je suis redirigé vers une page d'Apple me proposant :

soit de télécharger iCloud depuis le Windows Store si je suis sur Windows 10
soit de télécharger directement iCloud si je suis sur Windows 7 ou 8






Le lien me permet de réinstaller iCloud, ce que j'ai fait, mais le message d'erreur reste présent et la synchronisation ne se fait plus.

Savez-vous si un correctif est prévu?

Cdt.


----------



## ericse (10 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Même si un miracle est toujours possible, vu que Windows 7 n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, il y a peu de chances qu'Apple fasse plus de zèle...


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (10 Mai 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Même si un miracle est toujours possible, vu que Windows 7 n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, il y a peu de chances qu'Apple fasse plus de zèle...




C’est ce que je me dis.

j’aurais bien aimé être prévenu pour prendre mes dispositions. Du jour au lendemain ils coupent le service.

Merci Apple!


----------



## kasimodem (11 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Ca m'étonnerai qu'Apple ait coupé la synchro iCloud comme ça, c'est plutôt un problème soit de mise à jour, soit de compte iCloud à reconnecter.
Déjà passez par Apple Software Update pour la mise à jour d'iCloud : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208038
Ensuite ouvrez le panneau des prefs iCloud et vérifiez que c'est bien connecté avec votre compte, au pire déconnectez / reconnectez le compte : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208684#pc


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Merci Apple!


Ben non, remercie Microsoft d'avoir laissé aussi longtemps Windows 7. Sur le fond, tu es le seul fautif, c'est à toi de suivre les mises à jour proposées par Microsoft et Apple et non pas l'inverse en fonction de tes desiderata. Et Apple est propriétaire de iCloud avec tous les droits, elle fait ce que bon lui semble sans avoir à se justifier envers Microsoft, d'ailleurs cette dernière se fiche complètement des produits Apple !


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (11 Mai 2020)

kasimodem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ca m'étonnerai qu'Apple ait coupé la synchro iCloud comme ça, c'est plutôt un problème soit de mise à jour, soit de compte iCloud à reconnecter.
> Déjà passez par Apple Software Update pour la mise à jour d'iCloud : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208038
> Ensuite ouvrez le panneau des prefs iCloud et vérifiez que c'est bien connecté avec votre compte, au pire déconnectez / reconnectez le compte : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208684#pc



Merci! J’ai bien vérifié via l’Apple Software Update et il n’y a pas de MàJ disponible...

je vais tenter quand même de me déco/reco mais j’y crois pas trop.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (11 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, remercie Microsoft d'avoir laissé aussi longtemps Windows 7. Sur le fond, tu es le seul fautif, c'est à toi de suivre les mises à jour proposées par Microsoft et Apple et non pas l'inverse en fonction de tes desiderata. Et Apple est propriétaire de iCloud avec tous les droits, elle fait ce que bon lui semble sans avoir à se justifier envers Microsoft, d'ailleurs cette dernière se fiche complètement des produits Apple !



Je suis fautif de quoi? Du jour au lendemain Apple me dit que ma version doit être mise à jour... Mise à jour n’existant que pour Windows 10.


----------



## MrTom (11 Mai 2020)

Et microsoft t'a dit de faire la faire mise à jour pour windows 10 pendant des mois et des mois et te l'offrait même gratuitement. Que fais-tu encore sous Windows 7 ?


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Je suis fautif de quoi? Du jour au lendemain Apple me dit que ma version doit être mise à jour... Mise à jour n’existant que pour Windows 10.


Comme mentionné en réponse #8 Microsoft a proposé pendant 1 an la mise à jour vers Windows 10 gratuitement pour tout possesseur d'une licence de Windows 7 et qui a expiré le 29 juillet 2016. En fait les robinets via ses serveurs n'ont pas été fermés après l'année de gratuité, il y a eu encore pendant 1 an la possibilité d'obtenir la gratuité en allant dans un lien officiel _(que j'avais largement diffusé dans le monde PC)_ qui ne concernait que les étudiants, enseignants, handicapés et il n'était pas très difficile de passer de franchir la porte d'entrée légalement.

Windows 7 a été lancé en 2009 et Microsoft a publié le 14 janvier 2020 son arrêt total à quelque niveau que ce soit. Belle vie quand  même de 11 ans pour cette version que j'ai bien connue. Moi je veux bien que tu tombes des nues, mais ça fait 4 ans maintenant que la mise à jour à expiré et tu t'étonnes ? Comme mentionné, iCloud est un service propriétaire d'Apple et d'ailleurs je suis très étonné qu'elle n'ait pas fait de blocage avant et que cela ait perduré jusqu'à maintenant. Apple ne va pas s'embarrasser à continuer de faire une mise à jour pour un produit, Windows 7, qui est totalement périmé et reconnu de fait par Microsoft.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (12 Mai 2020)

Ce PC n’a jamais pu recevoir l’upgrade vers Windows 10. Il n’était pas assez puissant selon l’outil de Microsoft.

C’est très dans l’air du temps, je vais devoir douter à la benne un PC qui fonctionne très bien. Et apparement ça ne choque personne. Changez pas, vous êtes les meilleurs.


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Ce PC n’a jamais pu recevoir l’upgrade vers Windows 10. Il n’était pas assez puissant selon l’outil de Microsoft.
> 
> C’est très dans l’air du temps, je vais devoir douter à la benne un PC qui fonctionne très bien. Et apparement ça ne choque personne. Changez pas, vous êtes les meilleurs.



Il n'y a pas de modèle commercial viable pour les antiquités, donc les vieux OS commerciaux sont abandonnés car non rentables. 
Mais ton PC sera ravis de faire tourner Linux, ne le jette pas avec Windows


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Ce PC n’a jamais pu recevoir l’upgrade vers Windows 10. Il n’était pas assez puissant selon l’outil de Microsoft.


Donc, depuis très longtemps tu savais que les carottes éteint cuites et que tu ne pourrais plus évoluer sous Windows 7.


hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> C’est très dans l’air du temps, je vais devoir douter à la benne un PC qui fonctionne très bien. Et apparement ça ne choque personne. Changez pas, vous êtes les meilleurs.


Là ou ton raisonnement n'est pas bon, c'est que iCloud est un produit propriétaire d'Apple qu'elle a mis généreusement ou pas à la disposition des versions de Windows. Bien, si Microsoft ne propose plus aucune évolution de Windows 7, pourquoi Apple devrait-elle poursuivre des mises à jour vers une version déclarée obsolète par Microsoft ? Et c'est la même chose avec iTunes qui permet avec un iPhone de rester synchronisé depuis un PC et là encore Apple n'avait aucune obligation de développer une version pour Windows.


----------

